# Polygraph questions



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Looking various threads and the clearly dubious inconsistent value they seem to have

Polygraphs ? Can someone explain to me why the restriction why only ten or 7 questions why is that ?

Should it not be _any pertinent question_ that the betrayed knows will create discomfort for the taker of it, plus any others that the company know are also indications of unease for a taker of polygraphs 

Never understood this and would personally never bother with it

Always seemed bizarre to me

Biggest thing for me too is that if I even have to go to think about a poly then it's all lost anyway imo by that point trust is already going out of the window isn't it ?!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So that they make money at what they do. Unlimited questions means unlimited time.

There is no way of knowing if the results of a polygraph test are correct. So why waste a lot of money on one?


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

unlimited sure but you'd have thought you could have your own pertinent relevant questions, maybe 15 of those and then maybe ten more maybe generic but 'telling' questions too

How much time does it take etc? All sounds like bit a bit of a rip off frankly

Especially for a 'test' that, from what I read on here, is often inconclusive


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

It seems many just use it as a scare tactic to see if they can get more of the trickle truth to trickle out... They never actually go through with it, they just hope for a parking lot confession and not a big story about how lie detectors aren't accurate. I think they just want the person to accept without resistance.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

The success or failure of a polygraph test is very much determined by the tester. That is why it is often recommended that people try to hire the examiners that police departments utilize. And sometimes it does take more than one test. The first time can be affected by various medications, anxiety, techniques for preparation. But the second time these factors are usually diminished and a more accurate result can be achieved.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

I worked for 30+ years in a field of endeavor in which the poly was a significant component in recruitment and retention. The "results" of a polygraph are not rpt not answers to specific questions. The results of a polygraph exam are judgments by the polygrapher as to whether or not the subject is deliberately withholding information. These judgments are based on physical reactions on the part of the subject to specific yes-or-no questions, which are recorded. The questions are posed in yes-or-no form in order to eliminate as much uncertainty as possible in the mind of the subject as to the intent of the question.

There is a strong correlation between certain physical reactions and the deliberate withholding of information. Strong correlation, not 100 percent certainty. When these reactions are observed, the skilled (and motivated) polygrapher will follow with more questions and off-line discussion aimed at determining if the subject is actually withholding info or is reacting to something else (an event earlier in life, for example).

Hypothetical: 

Q: Are you stealing from your employer? A: No
(physical reaction indicates deception; subject denies)

Q: Have you ever stolen anything? A: Yes
(discussion with polygrapher--subject admits to shoplifting episode in his/her teens)

Q: Have you stolen anything within the last 20 years? A: No
(physical reaction indicates no deception)

Q: Other than the shoplifting episode, have you ever stolen anything? A: No
(physical reaction indicates no deception, hence not stealing from employer)

The subject was reacting to the memory of the shoplifting episode in response to the original question. 

The "results" of a polygraph (the recordings of physical reactions) are meaningless without discussion between the polygrapher and the subject. You have to have a polygrapher who knows what he/she is doing.

I have sat in the subject's chair enough times to know that the poly is an effective tool for getting at truth when used with skill.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Philat said:


> I worked for 30+ years in a field of endeavor in which the poly was a significant component in recruitment and retention. The "results" of a polygraph are not rpt not answers to specific questions. The results of a polygraph exam are judgments by the polygrapher as to whether or not the subject is deliberately withholding information. These judgments are based on physical reactions on the part of the subject to specific yes-or-no questions, which are recorded. The questions are posed in yes-or-no form in order to eliminate as much uncertainty as possible in the mind of the subject as to the intent of the question.
> 
> There is a strong correlation between certain physical reactions and the deliberate withholding of information. Strong correlation, not 100 percent certainty. When these reactions are observed, the skilled (and motivated) polygrapher will follow with more questions and off-line discussion aimed at determining if the subject is actually withholding info or is reacting to something else (an event earlier in life, for example).
> 
> ...


Oh interesting philat 

So there's no real necessity to restrict the number of questions then ?
I see where you're coming from tho You effectively have to be a behavioral psychologist to really understand human reaction and get at the 'truth' then.

Leaves room, I'd imagine, for some less than official businesses in the field.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Really, who in their right mind is actually going to take a polygraph anyway. I would bet that it is extremely rare for someone to take one. I get a kick when I hear this suggestion.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Its based on estimation at the end of the day. Increase the sample space and you increase the percentage of error.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

roostr said:


> Really, who in their right mind is actually going to take a polygraph anyway. I would bet that it is extremely rare for someone to take one. I get a kick when I hear this suggestion.


Hehe 

I'd love to see mstbx take one - the machine would self destruct in ten seconds flat !!

mission impossible style :rofl:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Headspin said:


> Looking various threads and the clearly dubious inconsistent value they seem to have
> 
> Polygraphs ? Can someone explain to me why the restriction why only ten or 7 questions why is that ?
> 
> ...


I think I know which thread inspired this one.

We do not know the particulars of how the test was carried out. Maybe they allowed the husband 10 questions but then they introduced more as they saw her reaction and tried to determine truth or non-truth.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I would never take a poly.

They are unreliable. If a person feels no remorse or other negative feelings about the topic being questioned they can come out looking like they told the truth.

If a person has a lot of guilt (some people do over any and everything) they can look like they are lying about everything.

There ways to easily beat of poly test. Just do a google search.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I would never take a poly.
> 
> They are unreliable. If a person feels no remorse or other negative feelings about the topic being questioned they can come out looking like they told the truth.
> 
> ...


True, besides, how many people would actually subject themselves to as poly. I just think that someone would be humiliated to walk in to the polygraph store and say Im here to take my poly to prove if I was cheating or not. Its unreallistic to think that anyone would subject themself to that scenario.


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

roostr said:


> True, besides, how many people would actually subject themselves to as poly. I just think that someone would be humiliated to walk in to the polygraph store and say Im here to take my poly to prove if I was cheating or not. Its unreallistic to think that anyone would subject themself to that scenario.


you certainly have a point here. But I frankly like the power play it can put in the hands of the legitimately suspicious sopouse. IMO the spouse that requests that the other take a polygraph has to be dead serious on the request, dead serious that refusal to take it will automatically be considered admission of guilt (despite any/all protests from requestee), and dead serious that the requester will bring about the very same consequences as if the requestee confessed. i.e. show them all options are bad if they refuse. 

BTW the chances your cheating, or allegedly cheating spouse can "beat" the polygraph are quite remote. i.e. they can google all they want.....no way


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Just invite your spouse to take the test AND ask they sign a post-nup saying you get everything if they FAIL.

They would ONLY accept those conditions if they KNEW they could pass with flying colors.

IF they refuse the test and post-up, then you have your test results for FREE : they are LYING like a CHEAP RUG.

Done.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Philat said:


> I worked for 30+ years in a field of endeavor in which the poly was a significant component in recruitment and retention. The "results" of a polygraph are not rpt not answers to specific questions. The results of a polygraph exam are judgments by the polygrapher as to whether or not the subject is deliberately withholding information. These judgments are based on physical reactions on the part of the subject to specific yes-or-no questions, which are recorded. The questions are posed in yes-or-no form in order to eliminate as much uncertainty as possible in the mind of the subject as to the intent of the question.
> 
> There is a strong correlation between certain physical reactions and the deliberate withholding of information. Strong correlation, not 100 percent certainty. When these reactions are observed, the skilled (and motivated) polygrapher will follow with more questions and off-line discussion aimed at determining if the subject is actually withholding info or is reacting to something else (an event earlier in life, for example).
> 
> ...


This is pretty much it. I've taken a couple for military clearance and I basically filled out about a ten page questionnaire. Some questions made sense, others seemingly random. The questions on the poly test were based on my answers on the questionnaire. 

During the test he asked me certain baseline questions to put me at ease and get a baseline on my normal reactions. He asked questions like: "are you a member of the U.S. Air Force", "are you married", "do you hate your country", etc. I passed each time but he told me that some of my answers were "inconclusive" meaning I didn't react enough to consider it deceptive, but my reaction was above my baseline reaction. I know I want lying so that kind of makes me wonder a little. I'm not totally against them as a whole but I'm still a little wary.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> There ways to easily beat of poly test. Just do a google search.


Only if the polygrapher is unskilled. Regardless of whether or not you are remorseful or regretful of anything, you do know whether you are answering truthfully or not, and you react to this knowledge. It takes a lot of "professional" preparation to deflect this under real conditions.

The "methods" for "beating" the poly that a google search reveals won't work if the polygrapher is at all skilled. For example, one says you can "trick" the polygrapher during interview questioning to establish a baseline by "biting your tongue" while answering questions to establish baseline responses to lying and telling the truth. But no competent polygrapher would fall for that. And no competent polygrapher would use questions like "Have you ever stolen a anything" as baseline questions. More likely would be something like "Is today Wednesday?" if it is in fact Thursday.

You beat the polygrapher, not the polygraph.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Headspin said:


> Oh interesting philat
> 
> So there's no real necessity to restrict the number of questions then ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

I'd imagine then Philat that there is an institution an 'authority that must issue recognizable licenses to practitioners in order to separate the top professionals from the 'potential 'fly by night' operator!

I wonder how many wrong choices decisions have been taken on the basis of one of these ?

Doesn't bear thinking about


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Headspin said:


> I'd imagine then Philat that there is an institution an 'authority that must issue recognizable licenses to practitioners in order to separate the top professionals from the 'potential 'fly by night' operator!
> 
> I wonder how many wrong choices decisions have been taken on the basis of one of these ?
> 
> Doesn't bear thinking about


Can't say whether there exists a recognized polygrapher certification authority or not--I've never heard of one.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

A poly is only an investigative tool. The skill sets among polygraphers vary greatly and unless one has developed a relationship I wouldn't trust the results. 

I've taken several in my life and administered it to many. Some people have passed who I've had conclusive evidence of guilt and others that failed who I later cleared. 

I am vehemently opposed to a poly for employment purposes. 

The value to a poly is in the investigative work before and afterwards coupled with the interview by the examiner. 

This is just my two cents worth.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Haiku said:


> A poly is only an investigative tool. The skill sets among polygraphers vary greatly and unless one has developed a relationship I wouldn't trust the results.
> 
> I've taken several in my life and administered it to many. Some people have passed who I've had conclusive evidence of guilt and others that failed who I later cleared.
> 
> ...


Good point about the background investigation. The poly, when used effectively, is only one of several inputs to the process of reaching a conclusion about someone's truthfulness, guilt or innocence, trustworthiness, etc.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Is there any such thing as a truth serum? I've read that some anti-anxiety or anesthesia meds can reduce inhibitions which may result in a confession, but they aren't truth serums in the sense that they impair the ability to lie. 

One med, Versed?, used during some medical procedures causes amnesia for a few hours. There is a rumor that it has truth serum effects but docs say no way. I've had Versed, and it is freaky to lose 4 or 5 hours. I know I was awake the entire time but have no memory whatsoever of what happened. Asking difficult questions of someone during this time period might be interesting because they would never remember that you asked them. But apparently they're no more likely to confess than at other times.

Anyhow, is there any such thing as a truth serum?


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I am not a polygraph expert, but do believe the willingness of a wayward to take one and the potential for a parking lot confession are worth the cost and follow through.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Thor said:


> Is there any such thing as a truth serum? I've read that some anti-anxiety or anesthesia meds can reduce inhibitions which may result in a confession, but they aren't truth serums in the sense that they impair the ability to lie.
> 
> One med, Versed?, used during some medical procedures causes amnesia for a few hours. There is a rumor that it has truth serum effects but docs say no way. I've had Versed, and it is freaky to lose 4 or 5 hours. I know I was awake the entire time but have no memory whatsoever of what happened. Asking difficult questions of someone during this time period might be interesting because they would never remember that you asked them. But apparently they're no more likely to confess than at other times.
> 
> Anyhow, is there any such thing as a truth serum?


Alcohol has been known to have this effect.


----------

